# Factory build sheet



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

I obtained a Factory Build Sheet for my Routan from Chrysler. Not sure what to do with this information yet, but here are the steps on how to do this: 

1) https://www.moparownerconnect.com/ 
2) Click on Customer Care, then "Sends us an email". 
3) Fill in a simple form - you will need your last 8 digits of the VIN #. I wrote "Please send Factory build sheet for my 2012 VW Routan minivan. Thank you". 

I have received an email from Chrysler within two hours and they sent me this: 

```
Dear Artem: 
  
 Thank you for contacting the Chrysler Customer Assistance Center 
 regarding your 2012 VW Routan. 
  
 We are pleased to provide vehicle build information per your request. 
 According to our records, your vehicle was equipped from the factory 
 with the following: 
  
 VIN: [xxxxxxxxxxx] 
 Vehicle Description: VW ROUTAN SEL 
 Model Year: 2012 
 Body Model: RM Y P 53 
  
 *LJ	Leather Trimmed Bucket Seats 
 -DS	Med Slate Gray/Lt Shale 
 AHTS	Trailer Tow Group 
 APAS	Monotone Paint 
 AT2P	Entertainment Group #2 
 AT3	Entertainment Group #3 
 BABS	160 Amp Alternator 
 BCNS	730 Amp Maintenance Free Battery 
 BGEP	Brake Assist 
 BGFS	Anti-Lock Brakes 
 BNBS	Electronic Stability Control 
 BR3S	Anti-Lock 4-Wheel Disc Brakes 
 CBDS	Active Head Restraints 
 CB1S	Driver Door Sill Storage Bin 
 CB2P	Brushed Dark Metallic Door Trim Pnl 
 CB7S	Left Rear Qtr Trim Storage Bin 
 CGUS	Child Seat Anchor System-LATCH Ready 
 CGYS	Drvr Inflatable Knee-Bolster Air Bag 
 CG3S	Advanced Multistage Front Air Bags** 
 CJ1S	Supplemental Frt Seat Side Air Bags 
 CJ5S	Supp. Side Curtain All Rows Air Bags 
 CKDS	Floor Carpet 
 CLDS	Rear Fascia Scuff Pad 
 CLPS	Door Sill Scuff Pads 
 CLXS	Luxury Front & Rear Floor Mats 
 CSRS	Passenger Assist Handle A-Pillar 
 CSVS	Interior Assist Handles 2nd Row O/H 
 CSZS	Assist Handles 2nd Row B-Pillar 
 CUDP	Mini Overhead Console 
 CUJP	Overhead Storage Bins 
 CVBS	Leather Wrapped Shift Knob 
 CVVS	Removable Center Frt Seat Console 
 CWPS	Cupholders w/Overhead Illumination 
 CWSP	Short Overhead Rail System 
 CWXS	Front and Rear Cargo Nets 
 CX8P	CORA Tire Press Monitoring Sensor 
 CYBS	Bucket Seats 
 CY3S	2nd Row Lux Buckets w/Rear Bench 
 DG2 	-Speed Automatic 62TE Transmission 
 DHDP	AutoStick (R) Automatic Transmission 
 ERB 	.6L V6 24V VVT Engine 
 GAES	Sunscreen Glass 
 GFAS	Rear Window Defroster 
 GF1S	2nd & 3rd Row Window Shades 
 GKBS	Right Sliding Door w/Glass 
 GKDS	LT Sliding Door w/Glass 
 GN5S	RR View Auto Dim Mirror w/Microphone 
 GN9S	Sun Visors w/Illum Vanity Mirror 
 GTSS	Power Heated Mirrors, Fold-Away 
 GWAS	Power Sunroof 
 GXDS	Remote Proximity Keyless Entry 
 GXWS	Keyless Entry w/Immobilizer 
 GX4S	Keyless Go 
 HAHS	ATC w/3 Zone Temp Control 
 HBBP	Rear Air Conditioning w/Heater 
 JABS	Instrument Panel 
 JA2S	Instrument Cluster w/Tach 
 JB3P	Instr. Panel w/Dark Brushed Metallic 
 JCES	140 MPH Primary Speedometer 
 JHAS	Var Intermittent Windshield Wipers 
 JHBS	Rear Window Wiper/Washer 
 JHCS	Rain Sensitive Windshield Wipers 
 JJBS	Dual Note Electric Horns 
 JKGS	Power Quarter Vented Windows 
 JKNS	Dual Glove Boxes 
 JKPS	12V Auxiliary Power Outlet 
 JMAP	Air Filtering 
 JPBS	Power Locks 
 JPEP	Power 2-Way Driver Lumbar Adjust 
 JPMS	Heated Front Seats 
 JPRS	Power 8-Way Driver Seat 
 JPZS	Heated Second Row Seats 
 JP5S	Pwr Windows, Frt/Rear, Ft 1-Touch 
 JRAS	Right Power Sliding Door 
 JRBS	Left Power Sliding Door 
 JRCS	Power Liftgate 
 JRJS	Power Folding 3rd Row Seat 
 LABS	Tire Pressure Monitoring Warning LP 
 LACP	Illuminated Entry 
 LAGS	Warning Chime 
 LALS	Low Washer Fluid Warning Signal 
 LAMS	Door Ajar Warning Lamp 
 LAQS	Sliding Door Alert Warning 
 LAVS	Fuel Optimizer Calibration 
 LAXS	Front Passenger Seat Belt Alert 
 LAZS	Vehicle Information Center 
 LCMS	Rr Swiveling Reading/Courtesy Lamps 
 LDFS	Liftgate Flood Lamp 
 LEEP	Interior Observation Mirror 
 LEJS	Trip Computer 
 LEPP	Body Color Exterior Mirrors 
 LHDP	Headlamp Off Time Delay 
 LMES	Halogen Quad Headlamps 
 LMGS	Automatic Headlamps 
 LMNS	Daytime Running Lamps, Park/Turn 
 LSAS	Security Alarm 
 MCDS	Body Color Fascias 
 MFZS	Bright Grille w/VW badge 
 MJFS	Body Color Bodyside Molding 
 MMSS	Bright Belt Moldings 
 MNKS	Body Color Door Handles 
 MNNS	Body Color License Plate Brow 
 MPKS	Body Color Sill Applique 
 MSFS	Volkswagen Badge on Liftgate 
 MSHS	Routan Badge 
 MVUS	SEL Badge 
 MW1S	Black Side Roof Rails 
 MXAS	Front Air Dam 
 MXQP	Integrated Roof Rail Crossbars 
 NAS 	0 State Emissions 
 NFAS	20 Gallon Fuel Tank 
 NHAP	Engine Oil Cooler 
 NHDP	Heavy Duty Transmission Oil Cooler 
 NHJP	Exterior Mirrors w/Heating Element 
 NHMS	Speed Control 
 NMCP	Heavy Duty Engine Cooling 
 NMRP	Heavy Duty Radiator 
 PXR 	rilliant Black Crystal Pearl Coat 
 QXRS	Brilliant Black Crystal Pearl Coat 
 RCGS	6 Speakers 
 RDZS	Steering Wheel Mounted Audio Ctrls 
 RD9P	Single Disc DVD Player 
 RFTP	Wireless Headphones (IR) 
 RF1P	3rd Row Overhead 9" Video Screen 
 RF2P	2nd Row Overhead 9" Video Screen 
 RF4P	Video Remote Control 
 RHRS	Uconnect 730N CD/DVD/MP3/HDD/NAV 
 RSCP	SIRIUS Satellite Radio 
 RSMP	SiriusXM Travel Link 
 RSPP	Uconnect Voice Command w/Bluetooth 
 RSSP	SiriusXM Traffic 
 SBAS	Power Rack and Pinion Steering 
 SCLS	Leather Wrapped Steering Wheel 
 SDES	Sport Suspension 
 SERP	Load Leveling and Height Control 
 SUAS	Tilt Steering Column 
 TBCS	Compact Spare Tire 
 TBMS	Tire Carrier Winch 
 TRZS	P225/65R17 BSW All Season Tires 
 TZHP	Michelin Brand Tires 
 WGKS	17X6.5 Silver Aluminum Wheels 
 XACP	ParkView(TM) Rear Back-up Camera 
 XAPS	Power Adjustable Pedals 
 XBMS	Remote Start System 
 XBNS	Tip Start 
 XCTS	Coat Hooks 
 XEYP	Trailer Tow Wiring Harness 
 XFAS	-35F Protection Anti-Freeze 
 XGDS	Universal Garage Door Opener 
 XGHS	Rear Seatback Grocery Bag Hooks 
 XHLS	12V DC Front & Rear Power Outlets 
 XJGS	Non Locking Fuel Filler Cap 
 XKNA	Flex Fuel Vehicle 
 XLNS	English/USA Language 
 XPXS	Driver Door Protection Block 
 XRBP	Integrated Voice Command w/Bluetooth 
 XRDP	Hard Disc Drive 
 XREP	40GB Hard Drive w/20GB Available 
 XSLS	Brake/Park Interlock 
 X81S	Instrument Panel Parts Module 
 X82S	Door Parts Module 
 X83S	Front End Parts Module 
 X84S	Front Suspension Parts Module 
 X85S	Rear Suspension Parts Module 
 X88S	Tire & Wheel Parts Module 
 X89S	Front Suspension Damper Parts Module 
 X9AP	For More Info, Call 888-539-7474 
 X9BP	1-Year SiriusXM Radio Service 
 X9CP	1-Yr SiriusXM Traffic Service 
 X9FP	1-Year SiriusXM Travel Link Service 
 X91S	Rear Suspension Damper Parts Module
```


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*comprehensive build sheet from Chrysler*

Thanks for the info on ordering the build sheet. I ordered one for my '12 Chrysler T&C, to check to see if my van had the same suspension as my previous van, a '10 Routan. They both seem to handle very similarly. So after a few days an e-mail came from Chrysler with the build details, and it showed that the suspensions are different, Touring on my T&C, and Sport on the Routan. I'd be curious to see how the Routan Sport suspension compares to the Dodge Gran Caravan R/T. There are some Chryslers that use the Sport suspension, especially the export Chrysler Voyager, which is where the Routan suspension came from. Does anyone know of the specs on the R/T suspension? It would be cool to change out the roll bars to the stiffer ones, if indeed they are different.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Artem - Thank you for this. I got a response from Chryco a little while ago, about 6 hours after my initial inquiry from their web-site early this morning (before "business hours"). I was able to confirm my '09 SEL indeed has the "AHTP Trailer Tow Group", with: 

NHAP Engine Oil Cooler 
NHDP Heavy Duty Transmission Oil Cooler 
NMCP Heavy Duty Engine Cooling 
NMRP Heavy Duty Radiator 
SERP Load Leveling and Height Control 
XEYP Trailer Tow Wiring Harness 

At some point I plan to put a trailer hitch on and I wasn't certain how to confirm all of these details short of taking it to the dealership or doing some digging for part numbers and getting underneath the van to inspect. This was way easier. Much appreciated, Artem!


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

I received the following response: "Thank you for contacting the Chrysler Customer Assistance Center. 
The referenced vehicle is a Volkswagen product, we suggest that you 
contact Volkswagen for Routan product information." 

I will try submitting the request again without VW: "Please send Factory build sheet for my minivan. Thank you".


----------

